# Too old?



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

After taking Remy out to my family's ranch this past weekend and really seeing his desire to retrieve, I'm very interested in training for field work. I'm not sure that I would ever compete, but I think that it would really satisfy Remy's desire to work and would make him a much happier dog.

We did introduce guns this past weekend and he is perfectly fine with them... Not at all startled. We played around with a bumper and duck scent and I've honestly never seen Remy so eager to work!

However, he just turned 7 months old and I think that most people start this journey much younger. Do you think he is too old at 7 months to really grasp field work?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I certainly don't think he's too old


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Um, no. Go for it


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

He is at the opportune age--that's right about when most of us start formal basics! Go for it!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter went to her first field day on her 1st birthday. JH last summer and working on SH skills. Winter will be 3 in Feb.
Go for it, you will have a blast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito went to his first field training session at 3 years, 3 months old!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

In a word no. That is actually just about the the right age to start Force Fetch. That pup is primed and ready to go. Do him a favor and go for it!!!


----------

